# Bear Gulch Road?



## ibeamcarver

I've been on Bear Gulch Road at the top when riding at Skegg's, and I noticed a sign for Bear Gulch at the bottom, off of 84. So, looking at Google Maps, it seems to go all the way through, yet I never hear of anyone riding it. Is this road open all the way, and is it rideable?


----------



## Dr_John

The middle part is gated/private:


----------



## Dopaminer_09

I am thinking you are referring to the stretch of Bear Gulch that is east of Skyline/35 (?). What about the stretch of Bear Gulch that runs from Skyline/35 west, out toward San Gregorio? Can that part be ridden all the way through? Thanks.



Dr_John said:


> The middle part is gated/private:


----------



## Dr_John

Good point. Bear Gulch does start at 84 from both the east and west side of Skyline. No idea about from the west, but from the satellite view, sections look pretty rough.


----------



## ukbloke

If you head west from Skyline on Bear Gulch Road (west), you end up blocked by Neil Young's ranch, so again you cannot get through to 84. More details here. I recollect that Low Key once did an organized hill climb out from there.


----------



## ratpick

ukbloke said:


> If you head west from Skyline on Bear Gulch Road (west), you end up blocked by Neil Young's ranch, so again you cannot get through to 84. More details here. I recollect that Low Key once did an organized hill climb out from there.


Yep.. I went down Bear Gulch (west) on a ride exploring all those roads (Star Hill, etc). It's a good climb, although very exposed and hot on a hot day. I went not long after a storm went through and Star Hill, Native Sons, etc were covered with tree debris while Bear Gulch was quite clean - it gets a surprising amount of car traffic.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/fgL3PMt8W2_qF1lTipSBQw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-LWZ5-EOQF6k/StkZL5uzMFI/AAAAAAAATR4/f2rP9zIpTH0/s800/IMG00008.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a>

I updated OSM with the location of Neil Young's gate so you can get an idea how far down it goes.


----------



## robwh9

*I hope Neil Young will remember...*



ukbloke said:


> If you head west from Skyline on Bear Gulch Road (west), you end up blocked by Neil Young's ranch, so again you cannot get through to 84. More details here. I recollect that Low Key once did an organized hill climb out from there.


Heh Heh. I wondered where his ranch was, and thanks for the link. This is a good ride list. No mention of Ring of Fire?


----------



## ibeamcarver

Thanks guys.


----------

